# white spots on eyes? wont go away!



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i got new reds a week ago, they still have this whit film over their eyes, it wont go away. i treated them for ick, thats healing up, the temp is at 86 , and i have salt in the water.

can somone tell me what this is and how to get rid of it?

the guy who sold it to me said it wasn't like that b4 the car ride, so maybe it's from stress? but then how come it hasn't gone away yet???

any help is appreaciated!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

i had this happen to me also when i first got my reds about a year ago ...I got some stuff call trioflexin from petco ..I think thats what its called , it treats for cloudy eye, fin rot and other symptoms...It comes in white capsules ..i had to buy three cycles according to the directions...Also try black water extract to bring the stress levels down ..........that stuff works great ..its not really a med .it darkens the water making it look more like their natural habitat....Pull your carbon out though cause it will take all the extract out ....After about the 2nd cycle things started clearing up for me and by the third it was gone ...the blackwater extract made my fish more livelier....in alot of ways especially with the feeding habits... You may want to try a little salt also but i have not tried it yet ...its just what i was told when i had this problem ..........maybe a 10 to 20 percent water change wouldnt hurt if you already have not done it .im sure you have though








Hope this helps


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

well is it a disease? contageous?

what if i wanted to mix my new reds with my others? would they all catch it?

does anyone else have any more info? DON????


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

How long was the car ride and how was it transported? My guess is that it's ammonia burn. Having your temp that high is good for speeding up the life cycle for treating parasites but it's not good for the treatment of bacterial infections. In fact, it worsens it by accelerating the growth of an infection.

If the ick treatment is complete, slowly bring down the temp to 80-82 and keep up with your water changes. It might take longer than a week to fully heal depending on the extent of the burn.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

but is it contageous? can i put them in my 90?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I would treat them in a quarantine tank first before moving them to their permanent tank. If it does get a bacterial infection, then yes, it's contagious.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

DonH said:


> How long was the car ride and how was it transported? My guess is that it's ammonia burn. Having your temp that high is good for speeding up the life cycle for treating parasites but it's not good for the treatment of bacterial infections. In fact, it worsens it by accelerating the growth of an infection.
> 
> If the ick treatment is complete, slowly bring down the temp to 80-82 and keep up with your water changes. It might take longer than a week to fully heal depending on the extent of the burn.










U DA MAN


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

just go to ur local fish store and their are some cemicals that will heal those piranha eyes right up!!!!


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

could it be fungus?

how do i treat fungus?


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

could it be fungus?

how do i treat fungus?



> just go to ur local fish store and their are some cemicals that will heal those piranha eyes right up!!!!


i'd like to know whats wrong with my P, before filling my tank with many chemicals.


----------

